

Women Get to Freeze Their Eggs. What Do Men Get? - morgante
http://www.cafe.com/r/d39da615-3bc1-4c0a-a3ef-55c19558fbde/1/a-response-to-apple-and-facebooks-new-egg-freezing-benefit

======
skorecky
WTF?

